# PSU works, but wont power for test



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys so I'm currently building my new gaming rig (well.. first gaming rig) 
And when I've watched building videos etc people seem to test the system when its not in the case to make sure things work before installing everything into the case, my problem seems to be, the PSU is working fine when I do the paperclip test, but not when it's plugged into the motherboard/gaphics card etc, my motherboard is the asus Z77 extreme 6 and the power supply is the Corsaid GS700 Uk, am I missing something here?

The ram is in, the processor is in, the Graphics card (7850) is in, but it just won't boot, earlier I flicked the switch and it went on for a second, then stopped, anyone have any ideas? :/


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2012)

Quick on-off is usually an electrical short/bad component, or lack of 8-pin EPS plug connected.

Or, CPU is not mounted correctly.


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Quick on-off is usually an electrical short/bad component, or lack of 8-pin EPS plug connected.
> 
> Or, CPU is not mounted correctly.



8pin eps is connected, also would that be a problem with the board or the psu? 

Ill remount the CPU now, does it matter if the fan is connected (Mine currently isn't)


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2012)

Jaywray said:


> does it matter if the fan is connected



Shouldn't, boards that run water cooling don't typically have a fan plugged in there


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Shouldn't, boards that run water cooling don't typically have a fan plugged in there



 *sigh* that'd make it too easy wouldn't it ^^'


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Quick on-off is usually an electrical short/bad component, or lack of 8-pin EPS plug connected.
> 
> Or, CPU is not mounted correctly.



Could the fact I'm using a i5 2500k on a Z77 board be causing it? I know they're backwards compatible and all but still :/


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2012)

No, shouldn't be any issues like that, all current SKT1155 CPUs shoudl eb supproted wit hteh shipping BIOS.

Look for shorts with board and case, re-seat videocards and ram. It is possible that the combination of PCIE GPU, PCIe 3.0 board, but PCIe 2.0 CPU is part of it, I guess, although that'd be my last choice. You coudl try removing the add-in VGA, plugging monitor into the board itself, clearing CMOS, and seeing what happens...

DO you get any display on teh POST reader under the chipset cooler?


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (May 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Look for shorts with board and case,



Dont forget to use motherboard standoffs!


----------



## 95Viper (May 24, 2012)

Please, don't start double posting... use the edit button to add info/questions/etc. Thanks.

Check all the power connections again.
Un-plug anything not needed, like dvd/cd players, hubs, docks, etc.
Try with one stick of ram (swap them and try again)
Check your cpu is properly mounted and inserted. (make sure it has the cooler/HS in place! And, any plastic covering has been removed.)
Reset the bios(manual should have the instructions)
If, you are testing outside the case, make sure it is not on anything conductive.
If, you have installed it; did you use standoffs under the motherboard?
If, you have a motherboard speaker and a place on the motherboard for it's connection... try it and count any error beeps.


If you can gain access to another PSU, you might want to try it.
The paper clip test alone just shows the power up signal is working and the psu fan spins...
you need to test the PSU outputs with a meter or a load (fan, light (like and led setup),etc.).
A meter is usually available everywhere for a little money.  Radio Shacks, Sears, Home Depots, Lowes, Best Buy, Harbor Freight, Northern, K-Mart, Big Lots, etc.

EDIT:
List all your specs and any thing you have plugged in the system when you are trying it.


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, shouldn't be any issues like that, all current SKT1155 CPUs shoudl eb supproted wit hteh shipping BIOS.
> 
> Look for shorts with board and case, re-seat videocards and ram. It is possible that the combination of PCIE GPU, PCIe 3.0 board, but PCIe 2.0 CPU is part of it, I guess, although that'd be my last choice. You coudl try removing the add-in VGA, plugging monitor into the board itself, clearing CMOS, and seeing what happens...
> 
> DO you get any display on teh POST reader under the chipset cooler?





How do I check for shorts when the mobo wont power? like, I mean it wont power at all, anything, I switched the ram, no change, tried switching pci ports, no change, but! I didn't try the bios thing, ill try that.

What is the post reader under the chipset cooler? :/




95Viper said:


> Please, don't start double posting... use the edit button to add info/questions/etc. Thanks.
> 
> Check all the power connections again.
> Un-plug anything not needed, like dvd/cd players, hubs, docks, etc.
> ...



Thanks

Sorry about the double post!

Nothing except the Graphics card and Motherboard have anything plugged into it, I am testing outside of the case as I said I was testing it before putting it into the case incase anything was wrong.
Cpu has been remounted twice now, checked all the pins with a mag glass and none are bent or anything like that, but you say I should have the Heat sink in place? Will that make a difference? 

Gona try resetting the Bios but how can I do that when no power seems to get getting to the board?
I cut open a large card board box and put it on a layer over the table so there's nothing conductive and I've been grounding myself every 3 minutes with a timer :/

Unfortunately I don't have a meter at the moment, but if it makes a difference sometimes when it's turned on it'll go for 2-3 secs and power the GPU and light the board for a blink of an eye then stops.

Specs =
As Rock Z77 extreme 6
Asus 7850 GPU
I5 2500k 
G.skill Ram 8gb 2 sets of 4gb
PSU Is the corsair GS700W Gamer series.


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2012)

There is a dual-digit LED display located under the chipset cooler that shows 2-number codes as the board boots. If no codes are displayed, there is a short, or the board is bad. Pretty much anything else, and there will be at least one code shown.


----------



## atlblackops (May 24, 2012)

Sounds like you have a short somewhere.

To rule it out, start with 1 component at a time:

Motherboard
1 stick RAM
Video Card
addition pci cards
additional Dimms


----------



## 95Viper (May 24, 2012)

jaywray said:


> you say i should have the heat sink in place?



yes

Nice setup there, JayWray!


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2012)

95Viper said:


> yes



Oh. wow. Yeah, you need a heatsink on the CPU.


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> There is a dual-digit LED display located under the chipset cooler that shows 2-number codes as the board boots. If no codes are displayed, there is a short, or the board is bad. Pretty much anything else, and there will be at least one code shown.



There is a small 2 digit LED light doctor thing on the board, unfortunately it's no help since I can't get any power to it! /:



atlblackops said:


> Sounds like you have a short somewhere.
> 
> To rule it out, start with 1 component at a time:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately already tried that ): Is a short the problem of the motherboard or the PSU?



95Viper said:


> yes



Will fit it now and see.

Also thanks for the getup compliment ^^' If I can get it to work that is! haha 


Bare with me here folks! might take me a bit of time to install the heatsink (big ass noctua haha) back soon!


----------



## atlblackops (May 24, 2012)

If the motherboard on a test bed or actually in the case?  It could be a short caused by a grounding issue.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 24, 2012)

Are you sure your board is an Asus Z77 Extreme 6? I think it's an ASRock. Reconnect the 24 pin power to the mobo and the 8 pin CPU power. Connect power to your video card. There is a start button on the mobo. Switch your PSU to on and push the start button.


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

atlblackops said:


> If the motherboard on a test bed or actually in the case?  It could be a short caused by a grounding issue.



It's on a table with a thick layer of cardboard between it and the table, and I've been grounding every 3 mins :/



Crap Daddy said:


> Are you sure your board is an Asus Z77 Extreme 6? I think it's an ASRock. Reconnect the 24 pin power to the mobo and the 8 pin CPU power. Connect power to your video card. There is a start button on the mobo. Switch your PSU to on and push the start button.



You re indeed correct sir, My mistake typing asus haha, yeah there is a power button but it doesn't seem to be doing anything since the psu doesn't seem to want to give it any juice!


----------



## 95Viper (May 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Are you sure your board is an Asus Z77 Extreme 6? I think it's an ASRock.



See post #10


Jaywray said:


> Specs =
> As Rock Z77 extreme 6
> Asus 7850 GPU
> I5 2500k
> ...



Edit:
Was there a ninja edit?


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

95Viper said:


> See post #10
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Was there a ninja edit?



pfffft.... I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## 95Viper (May 24, 2012)

What is the Model/Part numbers on your memory?

Are you trying it with just one stick in A1 or B1 then A2 or B2?
And, swap the sticks.


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

95Viper said:


> What is the Model/Part numbers on your memory?
> 
> Are you trying it with just one stick in A1 or B1 then A2 or B2?
> And, swap the sticks.




Please don't take this the wrong way! But what do the Ram sticks have to do with powering the board? (not saying you're wrong I'm just curious as I'm new to this.

Also the frigging heatsink wont even work now ether )): the brackets wont fit with the spacers on 

^ Never mind got the heat sink, just can't put it on a certain way, there's a gold cylinder blocking horizontal alignment on the board though from what I can tell.


the heatsink is now on, thermal paste and all, went well.
Although, no change ):


----------



## Jaywray (May 24, 2012)

IT'S WORKING, big thank you guys! No idea how, but when I plugged in the fan the whole thing just started up and running! Although I do have to hold the motherboards power button at the same time as I flick the switch, although it does that Start and stopping thing without the heatsink still. 
Not gona lie guys, when it all came alive I was near jumping around shouting "IT'S ALIVE, IT'S ALIIIVE!"

Haha 

But quick question, em... the power and reset buttons on my haf 922 case will take care of the holding in the power on the mobo thing right? 

Once again cheers haha, I wouldn't have thought to put the heatsink on first otherwise ^^'


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 25, 2012)

Yes! Do you have the HSF mounted on the CPU? Don't try anything without that being properly mounted. Put the mobo in the case and be careful to use the standoffs. Read your mobo manual to see where and how to connect power/reset/HDD activity plugs from your case. Good luck and come back here if you have any problems.


----------



## Jaywray (May 25, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Yes! Do you have the HSF mounted on the CPU? Don't try anything without that being properly mounted. Put the mobo in the case and be careful to use the standoffs. Read your mobo manual to see where and how to connect power/reset/HDD activity plugs from your case. Good luck and come back here if you have any problems.



Was a long night, but everything's up and ready  need to upload windows 7 and that's me, although the keyboard still hasn't arrived yet, which is driving me crazy because it's the only thing that was ordered first class haha!


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 25, 2012)

Hey Jay, you finally have a build up and running then....good man. Looks a bit different to the one that was originally specced. Let me know how you get on with the HD 7850, I have one at the moment but it's matched up with a crappy system so will be interested in the results you get to compare.

Hope the keyboard comes soon


----------



## 95Viper (May 25, 2012)

Jaywray said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way! But what do the Ram sticks have to do with powering the board? (not saying you're wrong I'm just curious as I'm new to this.
> 
> Also the frigging heat sink wont even work now ether )): the brackets wont fit with the spacers on
> 
> ...



I do not take questions the wrong way.
I read in a couple of forums that board has a dislike for some G.skill modules and I saw at the ASRock site there is a BIOS update that fixes the compatiability problem with some G.Skill modules.  
The latest bios 1.50, here > ASRock bios page

Bios Description:
1. Modify i-Rock PS2 keyboard issue.
2. Patch G-SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL memory.

Note:
If, you do plan a firmware/bios update and you are unsure... make a thread for help, because you may/can run into unforeseen problems/glitches.  
There are different ways to do it.  And, someone with experience on those boards may have some good advice/input.
A bad BIOS/firmware update gone wrong can brick the device you are updating.

Not meaning to scare you or put you off from doing it, if, you need (emphasis on need) to, but it can go wrong.



Also, at the Memory Support List they recommend:



> It is recommended to install a memory module in DDR3_A2 or DDR3_B2 slot first!



Glad you got it up and running.

Sorry, I sorta disappeared yesterday, but my wife's aunt called and had to do a call out to fix her wireless on the comcast router and did not get back 'til late.



Jaywray said:


> Although I do have to hold the motherboards power button at the same time as I flick the switch, although it does that Start and stopping thing without the heatsink still.



Check that manual and the manual for the case to be sure the header connections are correct and secure.

And, ALWAYS make sure, whenever you turn on the system, that the heat sink and fan are placed and operational.


----------



## Jaywray (May 26, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey Jay, you finally have a build up and running then....good man. Looks a bit different to the one that was originally specced. Let me know how you get on with the HD 7850, I have one at the moment but it's matched up with a crappy system so will be interested in the results you get to compare.
> 
> Hope the keyboard comes soon



Hey bro! aye the specs changed based on what the prices on Amazon were at the time ^^', the 7850 was asus and only 1 left in stock so they lowered the price to £174.99, thought it was a good price and thought what the hey! same with the motherboard actually 

I haven't had a chance to really test out the graphics card as I'm still tweaking things to my liking but if you want me to try any tests on any software or anything let me know man 

And it came at 10 to 6 today strangely enough!



95Viper said:


> I do not take questions the wrong way.
> I read in a couple of forums that board has a dislike for some G.skill modules and I saw at the ASRock site there is a BIOS update that fixes the compatiability problem with some G.Skill modules.
> The latest bios 1.50, here > ASRock bios page
> 
> ...





No worries about you disappearing! happens to us all 

Thanks for the help getting everything up and running, first build went quite well I think honestly the only issue was getting the mobo to power  I must have misplaced the audio header or something caue the audio jack ain't working but that's an easy fix 

Cheers for your help once again!

I'm just tweaking the settings etc now,


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2012)

I look forward to seeing some pics of the build if you have a camera.

 They'll be a few games you can try out for me when you get the time mate, look forward to it and I'm sure you're gonna love your new system


----------



## Jaywray (May 26, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I look forward to seeing some pics of the build if you have a camera.
> 
> They'll be a few games you can try out for me when you get the time mate, look forward to it and I'm sure you're gonna love your new system




Well I'm playing crysis 2 on ultra right now, lagged like hell at first... then i noticed diablo 3 was running in the background xD

But it's running grand right now with no noticeable frame drops at all 

Also you want pics? I got pics!
.... But you have to promise not to laugh at my attempt at cable management LOL


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2012)

Holy shit, Spaghetti junction in a case  Looks great bud and some nice choices on the hardware. I can't wait to get a decent system around my card, currently running it with a phenom ii low clocked quad and ddr2 800 UUURRRGGGHHH lol.

Will soon have a socket 2011 build up and running though so not all bad


----------



## Jaywray (May 26, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Holy shit, Spaghetti junction in a case  Looks great bud and some nice choices on the hardware. I can't wait to get a decent system around my card, currently running it with a phenom ii low clocked quad and ddr2 800 UUURRRGGGHHH lol.
> 
> Will soon have a socket 2011 build up and running though so not all bad



Leave my cable management alone =p I spent time on that! ^^'

I'm afraid since I never looked into AMD processors/mobos so I'm not sure what to say about that! 
Aren't they releasing a new line of processors to compete with Ivy soon? maybe you could wait for that, and for all we know it could be a killer 

Although from what I hear amd's top of the line bulldozer is around the i5 2500k in performance, and man, my system is fast as hell! way faster than my old computer with a 2.8ghz duo core!


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2012)

Jaywray said:


> Leave my cable management alone =p I spent time on that! ^^'
> 
> I'm afraid since I never looked into AMD processors/mobos so I'm not sure what to say about that!
> Aren't they releasing a new line of processors to compete with Ivy soon? maybe you could wait for that, and for all we know it could be a killer
> ...



I used to have an i5 2500k so I know how speedy they are, great chips. AMD are off the pace unfortunately at the moment hence the Intel upgrade when I get the funds. This system apart from the gfx card is my mum's old system she used for facebook and friends reunited 

After having a high clocked 2500k this seems like I'm gaming on a calculator


----------



## Jaywray (May 26, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I used to have an i5 2500k so I know how speedy they are, great chips. AMD are off the pace unfortunately at the moment hence the Intel upgrade when I get the funds. This system apart from the gfx card is my mum's old system she used for facebook and friends reunited
> 
> After having a high clocked 2500k this seems like I'm gaming on a calculator



I was thinking you had an i5 last we talked, wasn't sure if it'd fried or something which caused you to go to amd ^^'
But hey man, at least you've something to look forward to right?


----------

